# We be bad



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

There is one very distinctive thing about finishing that sets it apart from your other trades,most people that are pretty good "handymen" cant do it. Ever see peoples faces when u bust out some bad azz work, its a true art form fellows,we should be proud. No matter how we all do it,where were from,being good at this trade of ours is pretty cool deal.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

COOL !!!! I'm a artist:thumbup:
guess that starving artist thing is true then


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Verry true finishing is a art.and not just anybody can pick up a knife and do it..so fellow finishers out there.. a big handshake to you all...keep up the good work..no matter where you slingen mud :thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Tell that to all the wannabe tapers, building sups, DC's, GC's , and handy guys out there that want to turn our trade into an unafordible way to live.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Not going down that road...just giving credit where credit is do


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

muddermankc said:


> There is one very distinctive thing about finishing that sets it apart from your other trades,most people that are pretty good "handymen" cant do it. Ever see peoples faces when u bust out some bad azz work, its a true art form fellows,we should be proud. No matter how we all do it,where were from,being good at this trade of ours is pretty cool deal.


 I agree,,, yes your right. 

However, GOD gave us painters,, to keep us from getting the big-head,,,,

Ya know????


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I agree,,, yes your right.
> 
> However, GOD gave us painters,, to keep us from getting the big-head,,,,
> 
> Ya know????


SO what if your a taper - painter like cazna ????? How big is his head going to get :whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> SO what if your a taper - painter like cazna ????? How big is his head going to get :whistling2:


 The sky's the limit


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Nope not me, ALWAYS be modist and humble, It will bring you work over the big shot loud mouth everytime, Your work should speak for you so you never need to. :thumbsup: Trust me on that, Its proven itself time and time again. :yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

cazna said:


> Nope not me, ALWAYS be modist and humble, It will bring you work over the big shot loud mouth everytime, Your work should speak for you so you never need to. :thumbsup: Trust me on that, Its proven itself time and time again. :yes:


You said it ! Agreed ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Do I get to be part of the group,even tho I also plaster?JK .It is an art ,and I,m always proud when a Gc or HO say "wow" you make it look so easy!!


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

cazna said:


> Nope not me, ALWAYS be modist and humble, It will bring you work over the big shot loud mouth everytime, Your work should speak for you so you never need to. :thumbsup: Trust me on that, Its proven itself time and time again. :yes:


Thats the truth:thumbup:


----------



## 1/2 irish (Nov 21, 2010)

*All in the wrist....*

That's right. KUDOS to all of us tapers!!. It is amazing when we show up on a job and the other trades are amazed at the speed & flare when we tape out rooms after rooms after rooms. I have always said to the spectators..It is all in the wrist. Definitely an artist motion. Again KUDOS!!.


----------



## sos drywall (Dec 9, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Do I get to be part of the group,even tho I also plaster?JK .It is an art ,and I,m always proud when a Gc or HO say "wow" you make it look so easy!!


Yep, they do say "wow", but when they are about to pay me, I see confusion in their eyes: "It was so easy for him, why do I have to pay him that much... I think he's ripping me off"


----------



## nz drywaller (Dec 24, 2010)

just finished a big commercial job,everyone looked at my tools and said things like, never seen anyone with a tube before,those box things look the part.thats to easy etc.drywallers around here need alot of catching up.hope that the word gets around and the respect to the trade will return


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

nz drywaller said:


> just finished a big commercial job,everyone looked at my tools and said things like, never seen anyone with a tube before,those box things look the part.thats to easy etc.drywallers around here need alot of catching up.hope that the word gets around and the respect to the trade will return


I hope they dont catch up and stay as they are, Makes it easy for us then nz drywaller:thumbsup:


----------



## nz drywaller (Dec 24, 2010)

what part of gods own to you work in m8


----------



## nz drywaller (Dec 24, 2010)

as in what part of the country are you in


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Across the alps, West coast.


----------



## nz drywaller (Dec 24, 2010)

hoki or grey,my family came from the coast,great place love getting over there when i can.hope you got plenty of work.not much happening over here


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Grey, Yep got a bit on but looks like it might get quieter towards the end of the year, That mine blowing up is starting to affect the town, We might both have to head to cant for the earthquake work.


----------



## nz drywaller (Dec 24, 2010)

just let me know and i can help you out hooking up with fletchers etc,good plasterers like hens teeth over here.so much work coming in nobody will keep up m8.sad times in grey.lets hope there can aleast be some outcome for their familys.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Yep, we all donated money to the miners familys but now it's time to spare a thought for the rest of the district, they are really going to struggle soon with less cash floating around.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks guys, Got heaps on at the moment but builders are saying they only have a few months left, Some are laying off now, and the council is saying there are little building consents being issued, 150 high paying jobs gone, Two big homes i did last year was for mining related Homeowners, It still busy now but looking like it will quieten down, Im quite resourceful being a painter as well so i can do the renovation and redecorating market as well. Its not just local, $4 Billion worth of lost, worlds highest grade steel making coal gone for now, that would have propped up the whole country, Hopefully they will re open it it a fews years, its all red tape and 29 bodys trapped at the moment, Hopefully DOC will stop being such a holdback and let them get on with it, DOC = Department of consevation, They made them build a tunnel 2km long uphill through solid rock that broke the company, They couldnt afford more vent shafts, If they were allowed to put a road up the hill it would have been a 100m shaft straight to the coal or open cased it, All for the sake of damaging the enviroment in a area that is not seen, No common sence. is gone, The west coast is 85% DOC owned, They had to pay thousands if they damaged a tree, and had to manage there own pest control on doc land, Its BS. And i could go on about more as well.


----------



## avoten (Mar 1, 2011)

You would be surprised at how little people appreciate real skill and the hard work we go thru pal... Wait till you're my age and the arthritis gets ya before noon most days. TIM


----------

